# Do you like GIFs?



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

It seems like they are everywhere lately. I personally don't care for them, maybe like 1 out of every 10-15 I see is worth half of an imaginary laugh, but they're pretty annoying for the most part. The overused ones are the worst, like any one involving popcorn, in before lock, this will be good, and others like that. Seems so redundant.

That's just how I feel about them, do you like GIFs?


----------



## asphodel (Apr 30, 2013)

Overused. Sometimes funny.


----------



## Frostbite (May 14, 2013)

Nah they're overrated....

YEah right!!


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

A world without gifs is a world I do not want to live in.
Haters gonna hate.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

this is something i was thinking about the other day (can you believe it, i was just randomly thinking about SAS, that's why i'm distancing myself). i used to post gifs all the time, and whilst they got overly repetative, at least i tried to maintain a coherent theme throughout, never degrade myself by posting the "dis gon be gud" gif or "there is no need to be upset" gif, i had an image, a story, something relatable to the average man on the street. having realised that they're just moving pictures and nothing more, i see how annoying they can get, like, i haven't been on much lately, but every thread i see has a gif in it, and not only that, eeeevvveerryyyoonnnee posts a subsequent vaguely related gif which lessens the impact of the first gif posted. what's worse is when someone posts a gif and then adds an explanation after it - there's nothing wrong with writing a line or two before hand to introduce the gif, or to link it in mid-sentence, but to convey its message in both text and gif form is ludicrous. it's an art you know, not something that can be taken up by everyone. some say it's down to genetics. by 'some' i cite myself.


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

I might be wrong, but I seem to remember you posting a lot of the Oprah 'deal with it' gif. Maybe it was someone else.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

yeah that was me, but it was purposeful.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

I'm on an image sharing site a lot of time and GIFs and pictures are commonly used instead comments so I get really used to it.


----------



## JamesM2 (Aug 29, 2012)

Can't stand most of them, to be honest.


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

Not really. I prefer expressing my emotions through cat pictures.


----------



## Frostbite (May 14, 2013)

reiitaia said:


> Not really. I prefer expressing my emotions through cat pictures.


but cat gifs are better than pics


----------



## AlexSky (Jun 1, 2011)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## TheTraveler (Jan 31, 2013)

nope, one of the dumber creations.


----------



## Dragonsparks (Jun 12, 2013)

cuz haters gunna hate


----------



## Diáfanos (Feb 3, 2011)

dealwifit


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)




----------



## RadioactivePotato (Jan 6, 2013)




----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Sometimes but only when they're imaginative, funny and appropriately used. The Michael Jackson eating popcorn one certainly doesn't fall into that category...


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Charmander said:


> Sometimes but only when they're imaginative, funny and appropriately used. The Michael Jackson eating popcorn one certainly doesn't fall into that category...


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

i just realised this is reminiscent of a "complain about SAS" thread. i no longer wish to be associated with it.


----------



## basuraeuropea (Jul 25, 2012)

Brasilia said:


> i just realised this is reminiscent of a "complain about SAS" thread. i no longer wish to be associated with it.


shut up.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

basuraeuropea said:


> shut up.


Reported.


----------



## Frostbite (May 14, 2013)

Brasilia said:


> Reported.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Frostbite said:


> http://24.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_m4i32l7dQR1r1b9aso1_400.gif[IMG][/QUOTE]
> 
> i am completely justified in my actions. he's been sending me hate mail, just as he had done to poor, poor enfield, who was so greatly wronged!
> 
> i'm lying, obviously


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Brasilia said:


> i am completely justified in my actions. he's been sending me hate mail, just as he had done to poor, poor enfield, who was so greatly wronged!
> 
> i'm lying, obviously


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

this thread needs more Monotony, quite frankly.


----------



## Frostbite (May 14, 2013)

S*** just got real in here


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

does anyone else keep mistaking the user Frostbite with FrostSpike and vice versa? Up till now I didn't realise there was a difference.


----------



## Frostbite (May 14, 2013)

Brasilia said:


> does anyone else keep mistaking the user Frostbite with FrostSpike and vice versa? Up till now I didn't realise there was a difference.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Frostbite said:


> http://www.nrcc.org/wp-content/uploads/2013/05/Awkward.gif[IMG][/QUOTE]
> 
> perhaps you're the same person. perhaps.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Brasilia said:


> this thread needs more Monotony, quite frankly.


----------



## Frostbite (May 14, 2013)

Monotony said:


>


Come on man, we're in a GIF thread!


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Frostbite said:


> Come on man, we're in a GIF thread!


----------



## Frostbite (May 14, 2013)

Monotony said:


>


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Frostbite said:


>


----------



## Frostbite (May 14, 2013)

Monotony said:


> ​​


----------



## Jig210 (Jan 24, 2013)

AlexSky said:


>


 I voted no, but I love that gif. Freaken a


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

^^ you're not allowed to post oprah, only i can


----------



## Daveyboy (Jan 13, 2013)




----------



## basuraeuropea (Jul 25, 2012)

Brasilia said:


> i am completely justified in my actions. he's been sending me hate mail, just as he had done to poor, poor enfield, who was so greatly wronged!
> 
> i'm lying, obviously


that was so yesterday's news.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

basuraeuropea said:


> that was so yesterday's news.


as are you


----------



## basuraeuropea (Jul 25, 2012)

Brasilia said:


> as are you


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

basuraeuropea said:


> http://devilsplay.files.wordpress.com/2013/03/tumblr_lgqotoooiq1qare4mo1_500-addams-family.gif[IMG][/QUOTE]
> 
> 'In general, a child with an anxious-avoidant attachment style will avoid or ignore the parent when he or she returns (in the Strange Situation) - showing little overt indications of an emotional response...These infants are often seen as demonstrating a mixture of both some avoidance and resistance.'
> [URL]http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Attachment_in_children#Anxious-avoidant_insecure_attachment[/URL]
> ...


----------



## basuraeuropea (Jul 25, 2012)

Brasilia said:


> 'In general, a child with an anxious-avoidant attachment style will avoid or ignore the parent when he or she returns (in the Strange Situation) - showing little overt indications of an emotional response...These infants are often seen as demonstrating a mixture of both some avoidance and resistance.'
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Attachment_in_children#Anxious-avoidant_insecure_attachment
> 
> child = bas
> parent = bras


are you telling me that you're my (leather) daddy?


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

basuraeuropea said:


> are you telling me that you're my (leather) daddy?
> https://encrypted-tbn3.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcRfFQCCZTFvzLkezcl4t0EJwOZ3Z95d6IJWGXx2LUZZCmBsh4Gz[IMG][/QUOTE]
> 
> why are you even awake?!?!?!?!???????////////////+1
> ...


----------



## basuraeuropea (Jul 25, 2012)

Brasilia said:


> why are you even awake?!?!?!?!???????////////////+1
> 
> and yes, yes i am. deal with it.


my schedule is ,,,,,,,,,,, upside down!


----------



## Frostbite (May 14, 2013)




----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

basuraeuropea said:


> my schedule is ,,,,,,,,,,, upside down!







best wishes


----------



## basuraeuropea (Jul 25, 2012)

Brasilia said:


> best wishes


mean queen.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

basuraeuropea said:


> mean queen.
> http://now-here-this.timeout.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/08/aunty.jpg[IMG][/QUOTE]
> 
> [MEDIA=youtube]IiIJOB0GLW4[/MEDIA]
> ...


----------



## basuraeuropea (Jul 25, 2012)

Brasilia said:


> ^ pretty much this


divine was the inspiration for ursula. oh, disney!


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

basuraeuropea said:


> divine was the inspiration for ursula. oh, disney!
> 
> http://media.tumblr.com/tumblr_m7c8cnrAvE1qzk884.gif[IMG][/QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## basuraeuropea (Jul 25, 2012)

Brasilia said:


> ----
> 
> [SPOILER=who was in turn the inspiration for...]
> 
> ...


LOL! you made me really laugh out loud!


----------



## SnowFlakesFire (Aug 23, 2012)

Nice and pretty ones.


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

I really really do. I might even go so far to say that I love gifs.


----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)

Brasilia said:


> this is something i was thinking about the other day (can you believe it, i was just randomly thinking about SAS, that's why i'm distancing myself). i used to post gifs all the time, and whilst they got overly repetative, at least i tried to maintain a coherent theme throughout, never degrade myself by posting the "dis gon be gud" gif or "there is no need to be upset" gif, i had an image, a story, something relatable to the average man on the street. having realised that they're just moving pictures and nothing more, i see how annoying they can get, like, i haven't been on much lately, but every thread i see has a gif in it, and not only that, eeeevvveerryyyoonnnee posts a subsequent vaguely related gif which lessens the impact of the first gif posted. what's worse is when someone posts a gif and then adds an explanation after it - there's nothing wrong with writing a line or two before hand to introduce the gif, or to link it in mid-sentence, but to convey its message in both text and gif form is ludicrous. it's an art you know, not something that can be taken up by everyone. some say it's down to genetics. by 'some' i cite myself.


GIF poetry. I must bow down to your insightful post.



Brasilia said:


> this thread needs more Monotony, quite frankly.


I think he has replaced you as GIF king.


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

Frostbite said:


> but cat gifs are better than pics


Fine, I'll make an exception for cat gifs.


----------



## Cronos (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## wrongnumber (May 24, 2009)

Not the ones that are posted for mockery. It's mostly trollish / immature types who post them and it's really boring and overdone on this forum.


----------



## mfd (May 5, 2013)

My thought process is more visual, rather than thinking in sentences, so I like gifs when they're used to express a reaction, or to emphasize a reaction. To me they get across the point better than just writing.












wrongnumber said:


> Not the ones that are posted for mockery. It's mostly trollish / immature types who post them and it's really boring and overdone on this forum.


I agree. I don't like when they're used that way.


----------



## purplebutterfly (Apr 24, 2013)

Yes


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

They're pretty darn awesome. Most of the time.


----------



## Transcending (Jan 6, 2012)

I love GIFs


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Transcending said:


> I love GIFs


lol :3


----------



## FrostSpike (Jun 12, 2013)

I never knew there were people who didn't like gifs


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

FrostSpike said:


> I never knew there were people who didn't like gifs


I know right!


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

Of course I like them, because I am highly immature at times. They have to be good though, and used in the right context to syphon a laugh. Without a certain level of immaturity, my life would be an insufferable drag..


----------



## Frostbite (May 14, 2013)

Railroad Cancellation said:


> Of course I like them, because I am highly immature at times. They have to be good though, and used in the right context to syphon a laugh. Without a certain level of immaturity, my life would be an insufferable drag..


Do you always equate humor to immaturity?


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

gifs when used properly and in context are great, giffing well is an art. the problem is when people start spamming sh!tty gifs in every thread they go in, thinking it makes them look edgy or cool, when in fact it looks stupid because they are so overused. if people used them sparingly it would be cool, but people just seem to post the worst ones over and over.

exmaple: the flirt with the user above you thread, pretty much turned into post a crap my body is ready or similar poor gif to the above poster thread.

seems to be in overdrive lately though, pages filled with random stuff from tumblr. sometimes it seems like people have only just discovered the internet and this is new and exciting but really it is ghey.

seriously.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

I honestly forgot I even created this thread, but well said Elad. I agree completely.


----------

